# what kind of frog is this? its awesome



## toxin421 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://http://www.africanmemories.com/index.php?comp=product&op=view&id=997


----------



## toxin421 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## toxin421 (Mar 23, 2011)

Distributor African Art Crafts Gifts Collectable Figurines Sculptures


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I have seen those described as Excidobates cf. captivus, I am not sure if it is a different locale of captivus or an different but related species though.
Bryan


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think it's a captivus.... I could be wrong but I've never seen a captivus that looks like that.

Dendrobates.org - Excidobates captivus


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Ranitomeya daleswansoni


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

well, the first pic in that link it dendrobates fakeosis, and i think the next one is R.daleswansoni


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

oh, beat me to it...


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol! Fakeosis.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I know it doesn't look like a captivus, but I saw that photo listed like that on these two links...

www.DendroBase.de

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/51528-what-species.html

I could certainly be wrong and maybe those websites had outdated or simply wrong information, so please correct me if I'm wrong. However, the only picture I've seen of R. daleswansoni is this 








from this page:
http://www.dendrobates.org/articles/Rueda-Almonacid&Rada2006_D.daleswansoni.pdf

Anyone else have any thoughts?
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Very cool little frog. I wonder how many are already in Europe....


----------

